# Traveling for work to NOLA 2/26-3/9



## JL385 (Feb 23, 2018)

Anyone interested in meeting up and getting some cool photos? I'll be traveling into the area for work and i'm bringing my 7d with a 24-70 with a tripod, usually like to grab some HDR, street, and journalistic stuff. I've been to NOLA back in 2010 but i think it would be fun to meet up with some local photographers...


----------

